# Hoping and praying this is the real deal



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

I may have found myself a female chi, just p[erfesct the way I want , I have been emailing the seller/breeder and she seems really genuine and i requested these pics  see what you think, I hope its all real and that I can get excited 

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/22588059


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awww couldent seee the pics it asks for a password


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

if you are looking for a genuine breeder Skyla, go via the British Chihuahua Club...the rest are a dubious to say the least 

x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yea it asks for password :*(


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

OOOh sorry the password is puppies


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Skyla, what is the breeders name or kennel name?

x


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

She said her name is amanda


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

She also sent me pics of her other two pups


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

The password isnt working hon.
Just go with your gut on this if you like this breeder and get to go see the pups and the parents do what feels right. x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

tried it still wont let me in


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

tried it too but still nothing..


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

skyla hunni go with what you think is right for you dont let anyone put a dampner on it ohhh i wish i could see the pics


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok i'm so useless with computery-fied stuff lol, ok here goes, and i hope this is right lol

Login name KattChi
Password Puppies


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey Kat, it still doesn't let us in with the password "puppies"


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Used the password but still didnt work!
Maybe use photobucket??


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

ok try this lo (gosh me and technology just dont mix lols

Loggin KattChi
Password c4ff31n3
password 2 puppies


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

try this link with all thosze details lol

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/guestbook/view/12698194


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*What a little babydoll!!*

Oh she is very pretty Skyla!!
If this is your little girl it will happen!!
(((((((((((((((((Dahlia & I send positive vibes for you!!))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

nope still no joy hunni


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

can you just save the pics to your comp then upload to photobucket etc...?
Still cant get to work. lol x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

She can upload them in a album here 
and then paste the IMG in a post to show everyone.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww hun shes adorable 
omg so cute are you getting her im so excited for you x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I can do it for her!
Im posting them now!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I even tried logging in and still cant get to work, oh i want to see her!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yay Rhonda you are a star!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is a link to her album I setup to show you all:
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/album.php?albumid=245


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Shes a little Hunny!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG!! she is adorable!
I would def go and see for yourself Skyla and ask lots of questions and see whats what.
This could be your wee girl.
Enjoy that excitement, hope it works out for you hon x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

What kind of breeder advertises on Facebook...

x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Anyone who sits a puppy by a tin of dog food to encourage a sale is very dubious 

*No *decent breeder would feel the need to do this ...

x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Its just a prop to reveal her actual size.
Its to show she is standard for her age.
Sometimes the perspective in photos is not accurate.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> No decent breeder would feel the need to do this ...


oh and you always know best dont you :angry5::angry5:
skyla shes beautiful


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Its just a prop to reveal her actual size.
> Its to show she is standard for her age.
> Sometimes the perspective in photos is not accurate.


It's a "prop" to encourage a sale...

x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Me thinks I see the green eyed monster??


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

What type of breeder stands a puppy on kitchen scales 
How bad is that... How bad can it get I guess?

x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> Me thinks I see the green eyed monster??


rhonda some people just get a kick out of raining on others parade 
its horrible i know i would hate to be that kind of person but you always get one 
who thinks they know best 
im just glad not many of us are like that 

skyla shes gorjuss


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> oh and you always know best dont you :angry5::angry5:
> skyla shes beautiful



Have reported this post.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

awwww what a cutie pie!!!!! she looks just like my little Pebbles when she was a pup.
I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you that you get her!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I guess her avatar says it all Mandy.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Have reported this post.


go on knock yourself out 

bothered lol NOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> I guess her avatar says it all Mandy.


Another personal comment reported...


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

dahlia`s mama said:


> i guess her avatar says it all mandy.


it sure does hunni 

ohhh wait be scared she will report you
lol


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> rhonda some people just get a kick out of raining on others parade
> its horrible i know i would hate to be that kind of person but you always get one
> who thinks they know best
> im just glad not many of us are like that
> ...


Yet another reported .


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Ohhhhh im so scared lol
theres another one for you
SOOOO CHILDISH


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> Ohhhhh im so scared lol
> theres another one for you
> SOOOO CHILDISH


More personal abuse reported.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Barabra, let people make their own mistakes eh, or not.
Yes you are entitled to your opinion just as we all are but you seem to want to bring others down or put a damper on their joy at getting a pup.

No need to report people just because they state the obvious too.
I didnt see it before but i do now sadly.
Report mine too, but am sure others will also report you aswell for bringing negativity to the board yet again instead of just skipping something that annoys you.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Oh the puppy is so cute!!!! I hope you get her..


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Terri said:


> Barabra, let people make their own mistakes eh, or not.
> Yes you are entitled to your opinion just as we all are but you seem to want to bring others down or put a damper on their joy at getting a pup.
> 
> No need to report people just because they state the obvious too.
> ...


I am against bad breeding and simply try and ask people to consider the merits of buying from better breeders.
x


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I dont think that Skylas thread should be turned into yet another battle if someone doesnt like her puppy or where she chooses to get it then just dont comment in the thread..


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That is fair enough but we are all adults and can make our own choices.
Not all the breeders out there are bad.
Anyway am not hijacking Skylas thread any longer.
She will do what her heart tells her not any of us.
It's her money and will be her puppy at the end of the day.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

not everyone can afford a top quality dog from a breeder but I dont think they need to be told that they shouldnt get a puppy...


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

appleblossom said:


> I dont think that Skylas thread should be turned into yet another battle if someone doesnt like her puppy or where she chooses to get it then just dont comment in the thread..


Lovely puppy...if it's for real...

x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

For any, but especially perhaps first time Chihuahua owners, there are much safer and better places to buy a Chi puppy...

x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

British Chihuahua Club...Advice on buying a puppy...worth reading 

x


http://www.the-british-chihuahua-club.org.uk/Care/Buying.php


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Rosiesmum said:


> British Chihuahua Club...Advice on buying a puppy...worth reading
> 
> x
> 
> ...


Im sure the site is filled with tons of great info but why cant you just make a seperate thread about it... Skyla is excited about getting a puppy I dont know why her thread has to be trashed..


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

skyla, good luck with her! I hope it works out for you!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

What an adorable puppy!! i'm so jealous! good luck wiht her i know if it works out you'll give her a wonderful home, no matter where she came from!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Skyla - the title of the thread "Hoping and praying this is the real deal" shows that you are slightly wary.

Do be careful - I know in Ireland that if photos are taken with lots of props and care - it is usually a scam wanting deposits, money up front etc. But you say you have been in contact and she seems genuine - Hopefully she is because the pup is totally gorgeous!!!!
But you are right to careful!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Totally agree Jane.
The fact she is saying that also shows she prob wont fall for a scam.

Really hope this turns out good Skyla.
let us know hon x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

No your against bad advertising.Thats what you said.
You didnt even say one nice thing to Skyla about the pup!
chi people are here to lift each other up and be supportive.
Its all in the delivery....ever heard that one??
Stop judging and looking for flaws.....
you need to apologise to Skyla.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Skyla - It is a beautiful cobby little Chi with awesome coloring. If you don't get her, you could save her pics so you can email breeders with what you are searching for... Good Luck hon; I hope it works out for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I hope she is for real and all you have dreamed for Kat.....good luck x


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

OMGosh I have been off and away with the internet fairies for a couple of hours and return to all these posts, I'm sorry if I have caused a stir , The only reason I named the thread "hoping and praying its the real deal" is because I have been let down before  and I have had really nice emails that dont sound dodgy at all she only sent 1 pic of each pup to start with, then i asked if she had more of the one i liked best and so she sent more , I am going to try and call her tommorrow . I have fallen in love with the picture of this lil girl so much and yes I will be very heartbroken if I have fallen for another wind up, but if i dont look into things i will never know, also i have contacted registered breeders also and one is hoping to have puppies ready after christmas.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you also Dahlias mama for the photo album link, you are a star


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Im glad to help Skyla....
I hoped you didnt mind if I jumped in
and shared your excitement!!
I really hope it works out for you Hon.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, you're such a sweetheart, I sure hope this works out cuz you deserve this pup and they sure do deserve you.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Good Skyla.
It is good to be careful, but it is also your choice nobody elses.
She is lovely, once you find out more and get to see the pups you will know what to do.
I am in the same boat hon and have also been let down before and that was from a supposed 'real' Breeder, lol
Anyway, it is good to feel excited again and is allowed too, ha!
Enjoy it!!
Let us know how you get on, and obviously run like the wind if they ask for money upfront or to meet you somewhere other than their home, but am sure i dont have to tell you that. xxx


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

There is no way I would ever give up money before seeing the actual pups, a few years back i prob would not have even given a second thought, (I did not have my head scewed on properly back then) I would have seen the pick , payed money and never heard from them again , but not now, no way, I can fall in love with a pic, but it will never be real until I have that pup in my arms


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> What type of breeder stands a puppy on kitchen scales
> How bad is that... How bad can it get I guess?
> 
> x


I'm a breeder and I weigh my puppies on kitchen scales, just like most other breeders do. Its accurate, and its needed to keep track of the puppies weight. Why does that make me a bad breeder? You are stereotyping someone by the pictures they have taken, is that right? This could be a great breeder for all anyone knows. 
That picture would be proving how much she weighs, and is a very cute picture I might add. 
Many many breeders also put a puppy next to a coke can, or something similar for a size comparison to the prospective puppy owners. I don't know what you think is so bad about that either? 

Skyla, I think she is a beautiful puppy, and she looks healthy to me. I would go with your gut instinct on this one. 
I might have missed it but did you say if she is near enough to you so you can go visit her? Or would you have to have her shipped? 
I would ask for referances if it is possible to get them.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Skyla - she is beautiful - I hope she can be yours!!

Take our words of caution with the good intention that was meant - Would hate to see you heartbroken, but it sounds as if you are well sorted!!

She's a beaut and we hope you get her so we can see her grow up with you!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh, you're such a sweetheart, I sure hope this works out cuz you deserve this pup and they sure do deserve you.


I wholeheartedly agree


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmao this post made me crackup in many different levels haha ! ill be checking the pics when i get home. cant wait!!! go skyla go skyla


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

just saw the pics! OMGGGGG too cute! hope you get her


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Bethany said:


> I'm a breeder and I weigh my puppies on kitchen scales, just like most other breeders do. Its accurate, and its needed to keep track of the puppies weight. Why does that make me a bad breeder? You are stereotyping someone by the pictures they have taken, is that right? This could be a great breeder for all anyone knows.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh I never got a wink of sleep last night, I've been tossing and turning and wanting to find out more about my possible would be pup and its kept me awake the whole night 
Because I have had bad experiences so far, my mind was doing over time last night, I was thinking of what the breeder would say in her next email, wondering where they are from, (I did know when I saw the ad but cant remember now, and cant find the ad), I really want to phone her to have a chaty ,so I'm now worrying if i will get to receive her phone number? Oh its all frustrating, I just want my baby girl now.

P.S Going back a few pages now, I saw someone had said I found this ad on facebook????? I never said that at all, I found the ad on the "Pets4homes" webpage 
My friend used this site to get her cavelier, and she has a beautiful boy


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh skyla. lets hope she emails u in a jif or u would be very vdery tired from restless nights when u dont even have the chi yet lol! u will get her number and have a chaty and then meet her yay! have faith and hope in her


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you hun , still no email, but I will let her off because she said she is pregnant herself lol, so i guess i can let her off for being lazy hehe.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I hope you hear something soon hon, the waiting is the killer.
Been there, lol x


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Ggggrrrr still waiting, I cant even eat cos I am pacing around so much ><, My dad phoned and asked how it was going, he is also sending me a cheque to help with payments , thats if I even hear anything today >< OMG!!! I cant stand this waiting ><


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMG that puppy is just gorgeous. The only way I'd ever buy a puppy is by actually going to meet with the breeder and seeing the pup for myself. Doing stuff through emails to me isn't the best way. Have you got a phone number so you can speak to the breeder and arrange to see the puppy?


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Kat I havent been able to see pics or look back through the thread but fingers crossed for you hun xxxxx


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> OMG that puppy is just gorgeous. The only way I'd ever buy a puppy is by actually going to meet with the breeder and seeing the pup for myself. Doing stuff through emails to me isn't the best way. Have you got a phone number so you can speak to the breeder and arrange to see the puppy?


Hi yes I will most definately go and meet the owner with the puppies, I am only emailing at the moment to get a few questions accross, I am hoping to get hold of the phone number when she replies to me, then hopefyully arrange something for the weekend to go visit 

I would never take a risk without seeing the pups first


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

claireeee said:


> Kat I havent been able to see pics or look back through the thread but fingers crossed for you hun xxxxx


Thank yiou Claire x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Skyla - I found the ad; the phone number is in it. I will PM you!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Good on you Therese.
You are a star!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Claireee here is a link to her photo album
I set up for her:
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/album.php?albumid=245
You can see them there.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

>< that number is not recognised when I dial it, I hope its not bad news , I just cant stomache it. thank you Therese for the helpfull info tho


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

She may have used a temporary number just for the ad... I'm sorry this has turned out to be so frustrating. Keep looking at other breeders while you are sorting this out... Give yourself plenty of options to choose from. That makes you much more empowered in this process. Hugs to you!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep some of those ads the site gives a number, so dont lose heart just yet.
I doubt she will have just vanished, give it time hon.
If doesnt work out am sure you will find your wee girl soon. x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Skyla said:


> Hi yes I will most definately go and meet the owner with the puppies, I am only emailing at the moment to get a few questions accross, I am hoping to get hold of the phone number when she replies to me, then hopefyully arrange something for the weekend to go visit
> 
> I would never take a risk without seeing the pups first


I so hope it all works out for you, I know how much you want this.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow I just finally read through all 12 pages.. now *I'M* anxious!! Waiting's the hardest part; not knowing whether or not to get your hopes up, so not fun!! Let us know what happens!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I went to Dahlia's Mamas post and saw your new little girl...I do hope it all works out and she comes home for you. She is beautiful.


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

That is a gorgeous chi girl. I love longhaired chis. I hope this is legit and not a scam since you have been let down a few times in the past. Hoping you will hear soon from the breeder and everything will go smoothly. :toothy4:


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words from everyone, i'm still hoping she will get in touch tonight , starting to lose hope, I am in touch with other breeders too tho, but their pups are not due until after new year, so I'm guessing the wait will carry on. Donmty know what i would do if i did'nt have you lot to understand


----------



## Treacle Toffee (Nov 30, 2008)

The chihuahua advertised is beautiful and fingers crossed everything works out for you. x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh Kat :[
you really deserve some good news in your chi search. I really hope you get hold of the breeder tonight xxx


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Kat I've just read this whole thread.
you havent caused a stir - you asked for advice which is what this place is for.
you should do what YOU think is right and what your heart tells you to hun.
lots of luck x x x


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

claireeee said:


> Kat I've just read this whole thread.
> you havent caused a stir - you asked for advice which is what this place is for.
> you should do what YOU think is right and what your heart tells you to hun.
> lots of luck x x x


good advise, Claire!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes........ this is a place to help & support
each others chi ventures!!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks guys , I've still not heard anything back, so .... I guess I wait a lil longer?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww that is crap Kat.
Maybe she is a bit under the weather being pregnant and everything.
Am sure she hasnt just decided to ignore you.
Keep the faith as Bon Jovi say, hehe!!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Terri said:


> Aww that is crap Kat.
> Maybe she is a bit under the weather being pregnant and everything.
> Am sure she hasnt just decided to ignore you.
> Keep the faith as Bon Jovi say, hehe!!


Haha I love Bon Jovi lols, hehe I am still clinging onto this hope, I am such an impatient person tho lol,


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

You're just anxious honey and why wouldn't you be??? I've got everything crossed over here that can cross!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Skyla said:


> Haha I love Bon Jovi lols, hehe I am still clinging onto this hope, I am such an impatient person tho lol,


 as do I!!!!

Good Luck ...I have my fingers crossed to


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

aww no news yet, that's a shame. Hopefully you will hear something soon.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Here is a link to her album I setup to show you all:
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/album.php?albumid=245


Oh. My. Goodness.

She is ADORABLE!!

I agree that if she is the chi you're supposed to have, then everything will work out. Always.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm really upset right now, I have still not heard anything from this woman , I honestly thought she was genuine, with the nice emails and everything, but now she has all of a sudden just vanished ><, I honestly dont know if I can handle another knock back , I just want my lil girl so bad


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Do you know how far along she was? If she was pretty far then there's a chance she has had the baby. If she's not she could be on bed rest and can't get to a computer (not everyone has a laptop  ). When you're pregnant so many things can come up that keep you from doing things you need to do. I've been pregnant twice, put on bed rest once, and was in the hospital 5 days when I had my youngest instead of just the 3. So don't get discouraged yet.  There's always hope. And like others have said, if this pup is meant to be with you it will work out in your favor. If not, then there is still a pretty little chi girl out there for you .

I'm glad I passed up all the chi's I fell in love with before I got Lina (one little boy at a petstore that I completely fell in love with but we didn't have the cash right then to get him), had I not passed them up I wouldn't have my (spoiled rotten) little girl . I might not have gotten Boss either.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm sorry you are going through this. I would not wait on this breeder. I would definitely move on to other prospects... Reputable breeders do not disappear and disconnect their phone number when the litter is sold. They continue to be there, invested in the welfare of that dog for it's lifetime. It's imperative to be very selective about who you do business with.

Try to hold back emotionally-- using the time while you are waiting to get prepared for when you do find that special little puppy. Create a Puppy Nursery. Read books. Participate here at Chi Ppl. 

I know there is a special little one out there for you; and trust me, it won't be this difficult to get the right one.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I'm sorry you are going through this. I would not wait on this breeder. I would definitely move on to other prospects... Reputable breeders do not disappear and disconnect their phone number when the litter is sold. They continue to be there, invested in the welfare of that dog for it's lifetime. It's imperative to be very selective about who you do business with.


Very wise words from Jerry'smom 

Keep your chin up Skyla and best of luck in finding a reputable breeder...they ARE out there x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah Kat, dont let this get you down.
It really could be cause she is pregnant.
If not, start getting bits and bobs for your pup like i have, and then contact others too.
You will find your wee girl hon. x


----------



## Jo-bell (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh its so hard when you see the puppy you think is THE one!! I remember it so well!
Good luck and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!

She is absolutely gorgeous by the way!!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Skyla said:


> I'm really upset right now, I have still not heard anything from this woman , I honestly thought she was genuine, with the nice emails and everything, but now she has all of a sudden just vanished ><, I honestly dont know if I can handle another knock back , I just want my lil girl so bad


Oh honey I feel for you right now, I don't know what's wrong with some people. You will find your perfect little girl eventually.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

http://www.epupz.co.uk/clas/viewdetails.asp?view=287693

Have you seen that one?


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh that must be a new ad, i had not seen this one, ty , I am going to wait agian I think, I still kinda wanna give this woman a chance, crazy i know, I'm at least gonna wait till the weekend before contacting ppl again 
And ty all for your kind words


----------



## TzusnChis (Sep 16, 2009)

Are you going through breeders that have a website, or just ads? I would stay as far away as I could from ads on places like puppyfind, facebook, etc. The chance of being scammed is really high. 

Usually if the breeder has a website you get more information about them. Check into ripoffreport.com. In the search area enter the person's name or kennel name. It'll show up if there are any complaints against them. Also google their name and you may also find good or bad feedback.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

TzusnChis said:


> Are you going through breeders that have a website, or just ads? I would stay as far away as I could from ads on places like puppyfind, facebook, etc. The chance of being scammed is really high.
> 
> Usually if the breeder has a website you get more information about them. Check into ripoffreport.com. In the search area enter the person's name or kennel name. It'll show up if there are any complaints against them. Also google their name and you may also find good or bad feedback.


Thank you for that bit of advice  x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Its all about doing your homework.....checking them carefully.
You are doing a good job of this Skyla!
Oh by the way, I found Dahlia on puppyfind.com!!
Just have to check them out real good.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, Rhonda there are many wonderful, legit pups on puppyfind. Just gotta weed thru them and make personal contact. You also have to know what to ask.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

TzusnChis said:


> Are you going through breeders that have a website, or just ads? I would stay as far away as I could from ads on places like puppyfind, facebook, etc. The chance of being scammed is really high.
> 
> Usually if the breeder has a website you get more information about them. Check into ripoffreport.com. In the search area enter the person's name or kennel name. It'll show up if there are any complaints against them. Also google their name and you may also find good or bad feedback.


Brilliant advice, always better to go via breed clubs 

x


----------

